# ? on Feedsentials and Sh-emp -fine tuning his raw diet



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

First want to say that from the get-go I have been thrilled with these. 2questions though.

What is the shelf life for the Sh-emp and the refrigerated life for the Feedsentials?

Also per instructions Sonny should have 2 Tbs of Feedsentials and 2 tsp of the Sh-emp. Are these measurements per meal or per day. I was adding them on a per meal basis but reduced it to per day and thought best to verify how much I'm giving him. 

I know that there is some leeway with the recommended amounts but I just want to make sure I have been within the correct range. 

I have a couple more questions about his raw feeding and his menu but will post those separately little later.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You should ask Carmen that since she makes it. Shoot her a PM. Carmspack.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

You can talk to Carmen (carmspack) directly or Cathy (Saphire) may be able to help you.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for being thrilled !

this is FOOD .

there have been days when my dogs had a meal that was just the Feed-Sentials in a bone-broth and the oil blend in a soupy mix . Whatever collagen - rich condoyles , keel, skin , meaty scraps would be added . In that case they would have had maybe 4 tablespoons of the Feed-Sentials . 
It is very concentrated . No fillers.
Recently I have been taking the blueberries and the cranberries and grinding them with one of the seeds (doesn't matter which) so that they don't become a paste . I am adding MORE . You are getting more . 
There are still whole blueberries and cranberries as well, but by grinding them there is a better distribution of these dispersed within the powder mix.

There is no too much . Two generous tablespoons (the approximate amount my own dogs get) seems to do the trick. I feed once a day , big variety throughout the week . 
If you feed twice a day I would probably divide the portion so that each "meal" has some of the supplements. That is so that the dog can enjoy the benefits of the digestive enzymes .

Sh-Emp is very shelf stable -- fish oil (fresh as I can get , an extended best before - 18 months to 2 years best before) Each unit that I get is replaced every 3 months . 
Hemp oil portion has naturally occurring Vitamin E and is jewel green chlorophyll rich , another time extending natural antioxidant (preservative).
And , bonus the coconut oil has a shelf life of 2 years . 
The coconut oil is an additional oxygen barrier , preserving the more sensitive fish oil's omega 3 content.
Do not refrigerate . Keep in cupboard .

Feed-Sentials you can refrigerate (once opened) to keep the Vitamin E and essential fatty acids at full potential.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks Carmen for the in depth answer. Sonny would have no problem at all making a meal just of it alone. Yesterday I did make a bone broth gelatin and have the scraps of meat and connective tissue saved for treat training and toppings. 

Jax08 and Shade thank you for your reply also.


----------

